# Depersonalization & Anxiety/Depression + Useful Info



## Funky Buddha (Apr 12, 2013)

Hey, I've had this depersonalization for a long time now and I found something that might be beneficial to you all. Take a read at this:

http://www.drlwilson.com/articles/AUTONOMIC%20HEALTH.htm

This basically explains how the nervous system could be causing your depersonalization and could be caused by a vitamin/mineral imbalance. Take a read it explains it better than I would.

I believe that you will also benefit by using this guide as well, especially if you are under a lot of stress with your DP:

http://www.livestrong.com/article/28618-lower-high-cortisol-levels-naturally/

As for the imbalance of vitamins, I recommend a one of solution such as this:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Centrum-Performance-Multivitamin-Minerals-Supplement/dp/B001E5CH4C/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1368824609&sr=8-1&keywords=centrum+performance

Vitamins and inbalances could be caused by:

1) Magnesium

2) Zinc

3) Maybe low dopamine ?

Read more about dopamine here:

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/21661-dopamine/

All this info will be listed in the links above anyway so it seems pointless in my explaining it.

Hope I helped.


----------

